# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  QUEDADA EN MADRID OCTUBRE08!!

## E.S.ANDREWS

Lo intentaremos una vez más, esperemeos que esta vez no se quede en conato. 

*Primera semana de Octubre*

Si nos juntamos unos cuantos pa´lante!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡Hombre!!! ¡mis vacaciones!

 Pues en principio, si la operación de ojos de Isabel va pa´lante, como debe ser, contad conmigo  :D (con las ganas que tengo).

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

O también podemos quedar para jugar al mus...    

como esta el patio...

----------


## Ayy

Juer Germancito.... que ganas tienes de magia e!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Y yo, y yo. Y si no se anima nadie quedo yo solo con Andrews si hace falta  :x

----------


## YaGo

Yo en principio podría.

----------


## eidanyoson

Genial, así podría decirte unas cuantas cosas a la cara  8-)

----------


## YaGo

> Genial, así podría decirte unas cuantas cosas a la cara  8-)


Mientras no sean declaraciones de amor lo que quieras  :o

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Pues si que hacen ganas Ayuso, y tu no te apuntas o que? animate hombre que asi podemos echar un cinquillo. 

Eidan, te tomo la palabra, encantado si somos dos, ahora.... si también viene Yago, con todo eso de lo que teneis que hablar :roll:  .... siempre puedo llegar un poco tarde....    :Lol:  

Ala

----------


## Ayy

Yo creo que me apunto.... pero viendo el panorama.... yago y Eidan querran quedar por la zona de Chueca... y no me lo conozco mucho... asi que cuando digais, y dodne digais... y os dejamos un rato de intimidad a vosotros dos... tortolitos!!   :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## YaGo

EDITADO: (Que igual parecía que me estaba rayando en exceso):

Quería decir que no cambiárais mis palabras para llegar vosotros dos tarde en plan porque os apetecía a vosotros un poco de intimidad, en plan coña todo.

Vamos, que todo esto es una gilipollez y lo que importa es quedar.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

EDITADO:  Menos rayarse por tontunas y más quedar

----------


## Ayy

aaaaiisss que apranoias... y ya puestos... podriamos quedar en el mitico meson... xD

----------


## Chaoz

os importa si me acerco de toledo a conoceros? simplemente eso conoceros y veros hacer magia (yo me considero aun muy novato y muy malo como para hacer nada sin quedar mal   :Oops:  ). Prometo no rayaros ni con dudas ni con preguntas. Unas cervezas y un buen rato.

un saludo

----------


## Benji_

Uis, quedada en Octubre? Si la mudanza me lo permite igual me paso  :Wink1: 

Saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

Venga Benji, anímate, te llevo y te traigo se hace falta (tu me quedas cerca  :D ) y de paso me enseñas ciertas fotos de luna de miel y tal y tal...

----------


## Benji_

> Venga Benji, anímate, te llevo y te traigo se hace falta (tu me quedas cerca  :D ) y de paso me enseñas ciertas fotos de luna de miel y tal y tal...


Además ahora vivire más cerca de ti (cerca de la glorieta de la A-2 hacia camarma  :Wink1: ). De todas formas, también te puedo llevar yo  :Smile1: )

Lo de las fotos de la luna de miel... NO te voy a enseñar esas fotos!!! Ah... otras fotos dices?  :117: DDDDD

yo estoy en plena mudanza y solo podría el domingo, no se si el viernes (me lo puedo plantear), depende de la hora.

Id comentando y a ver si cuadran horarios (ojala)

Un saludo

----------


## Ayy

a mi me da realmenet igual el dia... por eso no voto xD

----------


## Iván Manso

Yo no voto porque todavía no tengo edad para ello

----------


## Chaoz

A mi me viene bien el dia y el horario que diagais asi que tampoco he votado.

un saludo

----------


## Ella

habra algun aotra quedada? yo he terminado los examenes...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Otra antes antes de esta?.... Otra despues?....visto lo visto si conseguimos sacar adelante esta nos podemos dar con canto en los dientes.

----------


## Ayy

Ella... si vas tu viene medio foro... asi que pon tu la fecha mejor :D jejeje
Por cierto... creo recordad que me debias una chapita... :D

----------


## Ella

pero esta no fue ya?

----------


## eidanyoson

Estamos intentando quedar para Octubre.

 3,4 o 5 de Octubre, por ejemplo.

 Estaba pensando que si os digo que me llevo la cámara de vídeo a lo mejor no venís ninguno. A si que mejor no digo nada.   :Oops:

----------


## Ayy

Llevatela... que si no luego nadie se cree que Ella ha venido... xD

----------


## Rafa505

Yo voy.  :o

----------


## eidanyoson

Así que de momento que yo sepa:

 Rafa505

 Ayy,

 Ella

 Yago

 E. S. Andrews

 Chaoz

 Benji (depende del día)

 Y yo (dependiendo de los médicos).

 Venga, esto se anima.Si insistimos un poco seguro que Mariano Goñi lo mismo se apunta (o Talman, O miguelAjo, o Ivan Manso, O Dramagic)  :P

----------


## Felipe

Un poco pronto para ver si puedo, pero intenciones (buenas) tengo.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Soy un poco lento ... eidan os deseo la mejor de las suertes en la operación, seguro que sale bien y podemos contamos contigo.  

Resulta emociante y a la vez achantante eso de que se animen los "mayores", pondré mi disfraz de profano a punto por si lo necesitara, mientras tanto a practicar.

un saludo

----------


## YaGo

A Iván y David les convenzo yo. Me deben una  :twisted:

----------


## eidanyoson

Genial  :D  :D así podremos aprender aún mucho más.

 De momento, en los votos va ganando el domingo día 6. Después el viernes 4. Lo digo por ir apuntando hora y sitio....

----------


## kein

Yo soy nuevo en el foro y novato en la magia ^^ Actualmente vivo en Madrid y me gustaría conocer a la gente que anda por estos lares. A mi me va bien casi cualquier día, pero prefiero el viernes o el sábado.

----------


## Ayy

Y si por el momento vamos concretando un dia??

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

El domingo tiene todas las papeletas.

----------


## YaGo

Pues el domingo es el peor día, sobre todo para los que se mueven con transporte público.

----------


## magicyo

Esta semana estoy de rodriguez así que no tengo que dar cuantas a nadie :-)

Creo que los mejores días serian Viernes o Sabado, así se podria acercar alguien de fuera de Madrid si lo desea

----------


## mariio

wojojojoyyy aqui estoy, yo me apunto he votado el domingo,tengo muchas ganas,la última a la que fui(creo que hace 1 año xD)me lo pase genial,asique voy seguro y si os poneis pesaos os hago alguna rutinilla de las mias para que os lo paseis piruleta

----------


## Ayy

y si quedamos el finde anterior... el del 26 de septiembre.... todos a las Rozas que son fiestas...  :D  :D  :D

----------


## eidanyoson

Viernes 4 de octubre.

 Solo falta el lugar.

 (Es que si me pongo así, como más duro, a lo mejor la gente deja de decir más y más fechas y nos centramos un poquito. Ya sólo quedan 297 páginas para llegar a algo  :D )

----------


## YaGo

Pues yo voto por el día 5, sábado.

El viernes tenemos AMI y me apetece ir que llevo ya un mes sin aparecer por allí.

----------


## mariio

veamos,el viernes yago no puede,el sabado yo n puedo,hay competicion de roller y ya he quedado para ir ha verla asique el domingo,ademas soy chachiguaymolón y os voy a enseñar 2 ideas y  haceros algun juego

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

No dejemos que se nos vaya de las manos...  a mi me vale cualquier dia, alguno mejor que otro, pero tendré que mover el resto de cosas porque no existe un dia que nos venga perfecto a todos.

----------


## Ayy

mejor el lunes a las 8 de la mañana..... buen momento me parece a mi :D

----------


## mariio

ahh que es octubre,entonces me da igual el dia ajajaj

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues decidido; DOMINGO 6 OCTUBRE

 Ahora, en el ¿Laberínto ? (el de enfrente de Encarnita)

 ¿A las 17:00 primera y 19:30 segunda quedada por los que no puedan al principio?...

----------


## mariio

pues yo iré a las dos asique habra mario pa rato

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Yo me apunto a la sesión completa.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo soy de los completos también. Para una vez que voy quiero aburrirme de todos vosotros jie jie jie jie (bueno, si no ocurre nada al final , que a mi como siempre me pasa algo...rezo , rezo, rezo, rezo  :roll: )

----------


## mariio

si ps tngo ganas de verte que hace un wevo q no nos vemos,a lo mejor viene un magic amigo!

----------


## juan_paños

se supone que el magic amigo soy yo... jaja

----------


## rafa cama

Yo no puedo. Estaré en el otro "LABERINTO"...

----------


## eidanyoson

DISIDENTE!!
 8)

----------


## Felipe

Yo casi que me voy a apuntar al "otro laberinto", el de Rafa, porque la experiencia me dice que éste falla más que una escopeta de feria.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Y si quedamos con Felipe en ese laberinto a las 17:00 y luego el que quiera que vea a Rafa &  Company a las 20:00?

 Joe, Felipe, me lo has chafao  :roll: 

 No es justo, ya tenía convencido a medio foro...  :twisted:

 Edito, Si queréis llevo a la Muggle y a la amiga de la Muggle que es como ella pero en rubio (verás la que se arma ahora)

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Eso suena bien eidan!!

Veo tus dos muggles morena y rubia y subo a 4 muggles y media.

----------


## Felipe

Si hay muggles a tutiplén igual cambio de idea. 8)

PD. La rubia muggle ¿también trabaja en Fournier?  :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

También , también. Y encima da unos masajes para fliparlo que para eso lo ha estudiado.

 Ya sabes, amigo Felipe, que yo solo me junto con lo mejor de lo mejor, por eso nos conocemos  :P 

 (¿En serio subes la apuesta a 4 muggles? podría ser divertidísimo ver tanta cara de sorpresa en algunos juegos  8) 

 Bueno, voy a ser sincero. No es rubia. Es castaña. Pero tiene un no se qué, que se yo, que parece rubia  :twisted: pero me quedo con la morena)

 Entonces ¿qué? ¿DÓNDE?

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Pero vaya panda!!!  si que estan cotizados los muggles, son como donetes!!! si lo se no me tiro ese chacho farol  :Oops: , pero bueno, si hay que traer muggles me pongo a reclutarlos maldita sea!!!

Lo que a lo mejor si puedo traer es un pequeño aprendiz de mago, como de 7 años, su padre y yo le hemos enseñado alguna pequeña ilusion, el enano esta motivadisimo y salvo algun detalle que vamos puliendo es un crack, no para de decirme que cuando le voy a dejar de enseñar trucos y le empiezo a enseñar la magia de verdad que yo hago!!  VAYA ELEMENTO!! ese vale por 3 muggles por lo menos.

De todas maneras si en por muggles los podemos abordar en plena calle no?

----------


## Ayy

Andrews.... muggle en este chat tiene genero femenino...
no vale UN muggle, debe ser UNA muggle....  que eidan nos tiene tan bien acostumbrados...
Eidan.... ahi me has convencido... y si Andrews lleva un par de muggles mas ( femeninas, acuerdate...) me quedo ya 4 rondas completas xD

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Acabáramos....

----------


## juan_paños

creo que todo esto de los muggles, es por mi, si hay alguna molestia no voy, era solo si estabais de acuerdo... un saludoo!

----------


## Dow

que tenga que venir yo para deciros que el domingo 6 de octubre me viene fatal...

me viene mejor el domingo 5 de octubre...








 :twisted:  hello

----------


## mariio

a mi tb m viene mejor
dow estas diciendo que vas?

----------


## rafa cama

> creo que todo esto de los muggles, es por mi, si hay alguna molestia no voy, era solo si estabais de acuerdo... un saludoo!


 :Confused: 

En absoluto iba por ti. Lo de los Muggles viene desde la última quedada a la que yo asistí, por lo menos...

Vamos, que no sé de dónde te has sacado la impresión que te has sacado.

Dicho de otra manera. Si se organiza una KDD a través de un hilo público de un foro, TODOS los participantes de dicho foro (como tú y yo) están invitados a ir si lo desean.

Faltaría más.

Saludines.

----------


## eidanyoson

Señor Juan_paños; Desde aquí hago público que si usted no viene a la quedada será única y exclusivamente por su propia negación, y que nada tiene que ver lo comentado en este foro con usted...

 Dicho de otra manera:  ¡¡¡TAS TONTO O QUÉ!!!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

 Vamos, que ahora como no vengas, que sepas que me habrás ofendido, será posible...

 (Lo de los muggles, como bien te ha escrito Rafa, fue por la última quedada que yo fui, en la que me llevé a mi hermana y por lo visto causó sensación por su espontaneidad y guapura. Ahora estoy intentando convencerla de que vuelva y además se traiga a una amiga que es del mismo estilo -espontanea y guapa-, aunque no será tan fácil, por cuestiones de trabajo. Ya veremos)

 A ver si ahora te queda más claro, es una especie de broma entre los "quedadores".

----------


## YaGo

> Lo de los muggles, como bien te ha escrito Rafa, fue por la última quedada que yo fui, en la que me llevé a mi hermana y por lo visto causó sensación por su espontaneidad y guapura. Ahora estoy intentando convencerla de que vuelva y además se traiga a una amiga que es del mismo estilo -espontanea y guapa-, aunque no será tan fácil, por cuestiones de trabajo. Ya veremos


Pero tu hermana ¿cuántos años tiene?  8)

----------


## eidanyoson

25, Yago  8)

----------


## Felipe

Y, afortunadamente, no se parece nada a Eidan.  :Wink:

----------


## Ayy

Hombre..... si tuviera perilla como el.... no destacaria mucho por su guapura e!!!
xD
no.. es muy guapa si señor... doy fe jejeje

----------


## YaGo

> 25, Yago  8)


Jummm, me viene como anillo al dedo. Tendré que ensayar mis mejores "juegos" para la ocasión :D

----------


## eidanyoson

> Y, afortunadamente, no se parece nada a Eidan.


 ¿Cómo que afortunadamente? será posible...  :evil:

----------


## Dow

> a mi tb m viene mejor
> dow estas diciendo que vas?


yo no he dicho na, yo no he dicho na eso lo has insinuadooo tuuu.

----------


## hernandez

yo soy nuevo en esto de la magia y me apateceria mucho conoceros, no para freiros a preguntas, para que me deleiteis con los 10 ayudantes. vivo en torrejon de ardoz y madrid la verdad es que de madrid mas bien conozco poco (me sacas del metro y me pierdo). ¿Donde esta exactamente el, tan nombrado, "laerinto"?

  Muchas gracias y saludos magicos

----------


## hernandez

yo soy nuevo en esto de la magia y me apateceria mucho conoceros, no para freiros a preguntas, para que me deleiteis con los 10 ayudantes. vivo en torrejon de ardoz y madrid la verdad es que de madrid mas bien conozco poco (me sacas del metro y me pierdo). ¿Donde esta exactamente el, tan nombrado, "laerinto"?

  Muchas gracias y saludos magicos

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Eres de Torrejón?, pues Dow (ha posteado un poco más arriba que tú) también lo es. Si viene podéis quedar o algo. Yo no estoy muy lejos tampoco pero me pilla peor.

 Puedes coger el metro y salir en Fuencarral (que es lo que haré yo después de aparcaar el coche a saber dónde). Está en la calle San Mateo, justo enfrente de M_ a g i a E_ s t u d i o, la tienda de Jose Luis Ballesteros y E_ncarnita.

----------


## Iván Manso

Eidan... los día de la encuesta están mal. El día 3 de octubre es viernes... lo digo por si eso... 

No sé si iré, eso yo siempre lo veo un día antes pero a ver qué puedo hacer, aunque está la cosa muyy liada ... ya veremos

----------


## eidanyoson

Ya, Dow lo dijo.

 De ser, sería el DOMINGO 5 DE OCTUBRE. (Fui culpable de no mirar las fechas, y el de poner la encuesta que la puso mal   :Lol:  )

 No te preocupes, Ivan, si no vienes pues nada. Pero si vinieras, ¿podría tener el privilegio de verte hacer algo con cuerdas?, es difícil para mi ver a alguien tan bueno como tú, y sería una ocasión casi única   :Wink:

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Si soy yo soy el culpable del error en las fechas!!!  Quedaos tranquilos!!!!

Lo cierto es que cuando lo hice abri el calendario y lo vi bastante claro, debí mirar Octubre 3008, en cualquier caso paraece que la quedada se va a llevar a cabo, eso esta bien.

----------


## juan_paños

pues perdon, por la mala interpretacion y muchisimas gracias por acogerme sin ni si quiera conocer mi magia! gracias!

----------


## Iván Manso

Vaya, sorry, es verdad, no vi quién había creado el post y al primero que he pillado le he echado la culpa   :Lol:   Así que... E.S.ANDREWS cómo se te ocurre poner mal la fecha!!! (perdona, pero te echo la bronca para disimular de mi fallo)

Tan bueno como yo... de esos hay muchossssss pero no tan, sino más buenos jeje  :Wink:   Pero bueno, si el 5 puedo ir, no me importará llevarme algunas cuerdecitas y hacerlo, vamos, no es que no me importe, me gusta jejeje


Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## YaGo

Venga Iván, anímate, que ayer vi a David y me apetece verte, que ya va bastante tiempo desde la última quedada contigo.

----------


## hernandez

> ¿Eres de Torrejón?, pues Dow (ha posteado un poco más arriba que tú) también lo es. Si viene podéis quedar o algo. Yo no estoy muy lejos tampoco pero me pilla peor.
> 
>  Puedes coger el metro y salir en Fuencarral (que es lo que haré yo después de aparcaar el coche a saber dónde). Está en la calle San Mateo, justo enfrente de M_ a g i a E_ s t u d i o, la tienda de Jose Luis Ballesteros y E_ncarnita.



muuuuchas gracias eidanyoson ya se donde es ¿pero no queda mas cerca la parada de Alonso Martinez?

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues sí, es verdad   :Oops:

----------


## Iván Manso

Bueno, lo dicho, si no tengo actuación ese día allí estaré. Ya diréis cuando eso la hora y todo lo demás...

----------


## kein

Llevo muy poco tiempo por el foro, no os importa que me pase, no? ^^

----------


## Iván Manso

La duda ofende. Claro que no importa, bueno, por lo menos a mí no...

----------


## eidanyoson

Kein, allí te esperaremos  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ayy

Y al Manso mas le vale aparecer.....  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Iván Manso

> Y al Manso mas le vale aparecer.....  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


Eso mismo digo yo...

----------


## YaGo

¿Pero al final dónde vamos a quedar? Porque todavía no lo tengo claro. Y la hora... creo que tampoco   :Oops:

----------


## Dow

claro que importa que venga gente nueva...


...importa positivamente.

----------


## oskiper

El 2 de Octubre es mi cumpleaños... así que si me quieren regalar un vuelo a España, pues cuenten conmigo!   :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

Domingo 5 de Octubre en el Laberinto (calle San Mateo enfrente de Magia Estudio).

 Primer encuentro 17:30, segundo (para los que no puedan ir tan pronto o quedarse luego muy tarde) 19:30.

----------


## Iván Manso

El domingo a las 17.30 estaremos allí

----------


## Ayy

asi me gusta Ivan!!

----------


## hernandez

> El 2 de Octubre es mi cumpleaños... así que si me quieren regalar un vuelo a España, pues cuenten conmigo!



   FELICIDADEEEEESSS¡¡¡¡¡¡  oskiper que tengas un cumpleaños con mucha magia.

----------


## Benji_

> Domingo 5 de Octubre en el Laberinto (calle San Mateo enfrente de tienda de magia).
> 
>  Primer encuentro 17:30, segundo (para los que no puedan ir tan pronto o quedarse luego muy tarde) 19:30.


Yo finalmente estoy muy dudoso de ir, tengo un lio descomunal con la mudanza... :(

Veremos a ver que pasa  :Smile1: 

Un saludo

----------


## Iván Manso

Eidan!! Pero si yo de agua y aceite no entiendo!!! Eso déjalo para Arguiñano

----------


## eidanyoson

Benji, si al final vas avísame por si podemos ir y/o venir junticos

----------


## Ayy

Ivan Manso.... con cuerdas vendras no?? :P

----------


## Iván Manso

Les preguntaré a ellas a ver si quieren ir. Yo no soy dueño de ello. Su decisión es la que cuenta...

----------


## Iván Manso

Bueno... sintiéndolo mucho... me tendréis que aguantar hoy porque sí que voy... 

Os llevaréis tapete?? Esta pregunta es en serio eh?? jeje , lo quiero saber

Venga, a las 5 y media o así nos vemos (a ver el metro qué tal se porta)

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo, sientiéndolo mucho también, no voy. Al final los médicos pueden con todo.

 Siento mucho ser el causante de una quedada y no poder ir. Pero es que siempre me pasa lo mismo (esta vez peor, hasta ayer por la noche no lo pude saber). 

 Pasadlo muy muy bien. ¡Ah! haced fotos, vídeos y cosas de esas y subidlos. ¡Que envidia! :(

----------


## mariio

pues yo si que voy,estare con juan alli!nos vemos

----------


## YaGo

Yo también iré, aunque llegaré un poco más tarde. Estaría bien que la gente confirmara la asistencia, a ver si vamos a estar allí esperando cuando nos podemos mover a otra parte si no somos muchos.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Y yo que me acabo de enterar... :S

----------


## YaGo

Pues la quedada bien ¿no?

----------


## eidanyoson

Para los que nos quedamos con las ganas, podríais comentar que tal fue, poner alguna fotillo, curiosidades, quienes estuvieron, etc, etc. No estaría nada mal...

----------


## kein

Bueno, fotillos no se hicieron (eso creo) pero en mi opinión estuvo muy bien. La gente muy maja y muy buen rollo. Y sobre los trucos, que os puedo decir, simplemente geniales.
A ver si en la próxima conozco a los que faltaron. Aun tengo un lio tremendo con los nombres jejeje

----------


## Felipe

No parece que haya mucho entusiasmo.

Yo no pude ir por problemas familiares. La próxima será.

----------


## hernandez

Le verdad es q estuvo bastante bien, lo malo es que ninguno se acordó de llevarse una camara de fotos para inmortalizar el mágico momento. hubo muchas cartas, alguna que otra moneda, cuerdas, agua y aceite...   :Wink1:   lo que faltó fué el aperitivo con la cocacola (el precio del refresco lo merecia).

 Pero bueno, como espero que se haga esto más veces, me comprometo a llevarme una camara de fotos a la siguiente.




 Saludos mágicos.

----------


## Chaoz

Pues aunque se que llego a destiempo pongo este post a modo de excusa. He tenido problemas de salud un poco jodidos y he estado desconectado del universo desde casi la fecha. Ya estoy mejor y espero que para la proxima os pueda conocer.

Un saludo y mil perdones por no decir nada en tanto tiempo

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Nada que perdonar, me alegro que estes mejor, saber cuando sera la proxima es un misterio,

un saludo

----------

